
A Rebuttal: The Golden Age of Open Protocols Is Already Here - azdle
https://psbarrett.com/blog/the_golden_age_of_open_protocols_is_already_here.html
======
azdle
Since I've apparently got an inflated sense of self-importance I've decided to
start writing about topics I find interesting. And since I spend a lot of time
thinking about open protocols (mostly in relation to IoT stuff) this seemed
like a good place to start.

This is my first attempt at trying to actually collect my thoughts into
something more organized than an HN comment. Definitely interested in if
people are going to be interested in what I've got to say. All feedback,
comments, and insults welcome. :)

